# Roses everywhere, free



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/summer-rose-capelet.html#.UWDu2Dd5eSp

Isn't this lovely? Enjoy.

If you don't get through the above which is the summer rose capelet then try the homepage giving you more choice to choose from.

http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is so beautiful
Would love to try it


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Absolutely georgous.


----------



## yarn lover (Feb 2, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Would love to knit it. Just one question, where do you put your arms, looks rather tight. Sorry if this is a stupid question. It is lovely


----------



## Merlot31 (Mar 16, 2013)

Msharratt said:


> Would love to knit it. Just one question, where do you put your arms, looks rather tight. Sorry if this is a stupid question. It is lovely


Hello, thank you for your kind words about our capelet. The size in the photo is a small size. When you knit one for yourself, just make sure that the scallop cast on fits around the top of your arms before you join up to begin knitting in the round. The pattern is very easily adaptable for any size. Good luck with your project .. Louise


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks!
I can't wait to try that scalloped cast-on!
Blanket? Shawl? Sweater?


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

This is the first time I have seen a capelet that I would like to make .. and wear. I have it on my list for this year! Thank you so much!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

That is just soooo beautiful, thank you very much for your kindness. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Lovely patterns via the homepage too, I printed off a couple, thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

love that scalloped cast on! and i love her techniques....ty..love love love those roses...and some of the cowls are wonderful!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I've never appreciated yarn flowers but these are just lovely. 

Thanks. 

Pzoe


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice site - thank you!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I love this cast on. It will look beautiful on baby sweaters.


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks - beautiful.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love that cast on!! Thank you!!


----------



## Litlbitirish (Dec 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks!
> I can't wait to try that scalloped cast-on!
> Blanket? Shawl? Sweater?


If you were to use this caston for a blanket, how would you bind off to match the cast on?


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gee, now that I've opened the link, I want to make it! Add it to my list....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Litlbitirish said:


> If you were to use this caston for a blanket, how would you bind off to match the cast on?


One possibility would be to cast on again, work a few rows and graft/weave/Kitchner to the larger piece.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, love it


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

I made this a couple of months ago. It is generously sized. If I had it to do over I would make a small. Very easy pattern and looks lovely finished.


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd like to see it on a model. It's lovely!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks to Jessica-Jean and this posting, I discovered your site. Very impressive. Thank you for sharing your lovely work.


----------



## msyarn (Nov 29, 2012)

Really nice and also many other nice patterns! Thanks for sharing! Love the knitted roses!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks perfect for a Bride! Wow, very classy!!!!!!!!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I just saw the most beautiful knitted door stop in the world! So much beauty, so little time!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

me likes -romantic! thx a lot


----------

